# how to make banana soup



## granda (Oct 13, 2009)

i want to use banana to add some body but i would like to know do you boil the the bananas with the skins on or do you need to peel them first


----------



## upper (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a newbe,but the writings I have seen leave the peels on..........Upper


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 13, 2009)

granda said:


> i want to use banana to add some body but i would like to know do you boil the the bananas with the skins on or do you need to peel them first



Depending on how many gallons you are making..too many skins can cause too much tannin. About 2-3 coin-sliced whole bananas with skin is good per gallon I have found with my experience. 

Here is a Jack Keller recipe that works (I subtracted the tannin since the skins help with that
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request177.asp 

You will notice the whole house smells like banana bread baking when you are bubbling your brew. My family never complains when I make this mash!


----------



## granda (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks ill do that now then
would this be the best wayto add body in the absence of grape conc.


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 13, 2009)

granda said:


> thanks ill do that now then
> would this be the best wayto add body in the absence of grape conc.



Yes. banana wine is a good way to add body to a lifeless wine. Don't expect a banana taste, though. You will notice it will take a while for your banana wine to clear (mine took about 1 month, which I understand is early.) If you want to make just a banana wine in the future (which you just might) you will notice it is similar to a thick chardonnay. It is not a sweet wine, but, yes, will add good body.


----------



## Nubz (Oct 13, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> Yes. banana wine is a good way to add body to a lifeless wine. Don't expect a banana taste, though. You will notice it will take a while for your banana wine to clear (mine took about 1 month, which I understand is early.) If you want to make just a banana wine in the future (which you just might) you will notice it is similar to a thick chardonnay. It is not a sweet wine, but, yes, will add good body.



they wanted to know what to do with bananas to a wine for body not make banana wine


----------



## St Allie (Oct 13, 2009)

Nubz said:


> they wanted to know what to do with bananas to a wine for body not make banana wine



In post # 3 non grapenut referred granda to jack kellers recipe for banana wine, so that the method could be seen. With wine recipes where increased body is wanted, you take the water portion of the recipe and boil the bananas in it .. before adding to your other ingredients.

Bananas also break down into a substance resembling glycerine.. so it will add a smooth mouthfeel to the wine as well.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2009)

So Allie,
Do you add the skins too?
How many do you use?


----------



## St Allie (Oct 14, 2009)

I use half the skins, it's a bit too bitter for my taste with more. i use the same amount as non-grapenut.. 3 bananas per gallon.

Allie


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 14, 2009)

Nubz said:


> they wanted to know what to do with bananas to a wine for body not make banana wine



I am POSITIVE once Granpa smells this "wine-fix," he will want to make the recipe!!! Thanks for your observation, Nubz.


----------



## granda (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for all the info and banana wine is already on my todo list along with 100 others


----------

